# يعنى ايه بشــــــــاميل ؟؟!



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2014)

حد عمرة سأل هو يعنى ايه بشاميل؟؟







كان فيه زمان فندق اسمه ( ديفوار ) وكان بيزوه دايما واحد اسمه " (الماركيز لويس دي بشاميل Louis de Bechamel) وده كان راجل غني جدا فى بريطانيا وكان من النبلاء فى البلاط الملكى البريطانى فا الفندق عمل صلصلة بيضاء فا احتراما للراجل ده فا الفندق حب يعمل حركه مجاملة للراجل ده وسمى الصلصة دى على اسمه ( بشاميل ) لان البشاميل هى صوص مش مكرونة اصلا

طبعا مع التطور فى الطهى خلى بعد كده الشيفات يستعملو صلصة البشاميل دى مع المكرونة وبقت ( مكرونة بشاميل ) بس اسم الراجل كان بشاميل مش مكرونة اوعو تنسو.​


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2014)

الصورة تجوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2014)

oesi no قال:


> الصورة تجوع



خالص 
دة انا منهار يا جورج هههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

*ارحم معدتى ^_^
مش مهم الكلام انا ركزت فى الصورة 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 يناير 2014)

شكرا على المعلومة أستاذى


----------



## bent el noor (15 يناير 2014)

ميرسي على المعلومة ...  اهو انا كل اما اعمل بشاميل هافتكرها 
صحيح العلم نووووووورون


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2014)

> ارحم معدتى ^_^
> مش مهم الكلام انا ركزت فى الصورة





> شكرا على المعلومة أستاذى





> ميرسي على المعلومة ... اهو انا كل اما اعمل بشاميل هافتكرها
> صحيح العلم نووووووورون




نورتونى يا أجمل شبااااااااااااااااااب للمسيح

ربنا يباركم


----------

